# Bathtub cut out for elderly ...



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Hi folks ....

My mom is going on 92 years old and lives with me. Recently she has begun to have trouble getting into and out of the bathtub. I am thinking about doing one of those bathtub cut downs to make it easier for her.

I have contacted several companies that do them and gotten estimates from $750 - 1400. Of course that is extravagant to me. So I have decided to try it myself. It's a fiberglass tub. I have the tools to do the cutting but don't have a clue how to dress it up. 

Anyone here done this? Or have any ideas that might help me?

Several people have told me they have seen these DIY 'kits' for this type of project advertised on TV but no one can remember who sells them.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Took my moms tub out and turned it into a shower. She just sat on the chair and showered. Just my 2 cents on another option. Medicaid paid for it.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

I think a shower would be better also, they make a rubber strip to keep the water in & allows a wheelchair to roll over it.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I have given the shower idea some thought but the cut out seems so easy. At present she is doing well with a large grab rail I installed for her and showed her how to use.

Mom isn't on Medicaid.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## skypoke (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm probably going to do this on my wife's mom' tub. I expect I'll cut out pretty much the whole side of the tub, leave about 6" of depth. This is an enameled tub so will cut it with a grinder and finish the exposed edges with corian or similar. 

Your glass tub should be a piece of cake. Make your cut the insert wood between cut sides and screw in. You can then either finish it with some synthetic material-Corian, King Starboard, PVC sheet is all usable, or glass it with resin, matt and then gelcoat. Personally, I'd use the sheet materials and stainess screws. 

Having removed a tub and replaced with shower, don't underestimate the amount of work involved in doing this. This is an easy alternative. Downside to the diy method is that unless you do a really great job of it the tub will need to be replaced some time in the future if you decide to sell the house. 

Chuck


----------

